# Collar width for a chihuahua? What is the benefit of a martingale collar?



## scrapulous (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi,

My dog is a chihuahua mix. We're not sure what she's mixed with, but she's taller than a regular chihuahua, weighs 10.4 lbs, and has floppy ears and a deer head (as opposed to an apple head). Maybe one day I'll post a picture of her and see if anyone can help me figure out what she is.

Anyway, she's been wearing a 3/8" collar. We've had her for 6 months now, and just a few weeks ago she developed an allergy to the metal jump ring that holds her tag on. I guess it's a nickel allergy. So I decided to buy her a boomerang tag. But for a 3/8" collar it only holds 4 lines. I want to include her name, our phone numbers, her microchip number, and her license number (at least) so that she doesn't have to have any tags hanging on a nickel ring. So I think I need a wider collar so that I can fit more info on her tag.

My husband thinks a 1" collar would be too thick for her. Do I just go try different sizes on at petsmart and see what looks right, or is there some way to tell what width is best? 

Also, I just learned about martingale collars. I understand how the two loops work. But what is the point of a martingale collar? Why would I need one as opposed to a regular collar? 

I think that's all my questions for now, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't even like to have a 1" collar on my 50-pound dog! You might manage a 5/8" collar---I think that size Boomerang CollarTag has 5 lines. Yeah, you could go to a pet store and have her try on a few, see what looks best.

But anyway. . .I don't put my dogs' names on their tags. I don't have some weird idea that bad guys can steal them easier if it's on there (I really doubt that would make a difference), but I just prefer to use the room for other things. Will her license number change every year? Mine do. You wouldn't want that on a permanent tag. Decide what's most important to have on there.

Also, some people who have nickel allergies do have reactions to stainless steel (I guess there's a little nickel in it, although usually it doesn't come to the surface). But if you have an adjustable collar and the tag in between the layers, no metal should touch her neck.

Martingales are good for dogs who slip their collars.


----------



## scrapulous (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you. So I don't need a martingale collar. But I will try different widths at petsmart and see which is best for her.

I didn't know stainless could pose problem, too. If I could just find a jump ring that is not nickel I would be all set. But apparently my dog is the only dog in the world with a nickel allergy, because I haven't been able to find nickel-free jump rings anywhere. I even tried to find silver jewelry findings, but they were all too small. I wonder what other dog owners with this problem do?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Martingale collars are generally used for dogs whose heads are smaller than their neck. (greyhounds, dobermans, etc.) It is all good for dogs who might panic and slip their collars and the owner does not want to use a prong/choke collar on the dog.


The only info I put on my dog's tag is a phone number. Sometimes the more information on the tag the smaller the font is and harder to read. I would check with your local county animal control as far as wearing the license tag. While it is a law here that states a dog needs to be wearing the tag at all times if it is off the property, it is a law that is rarely enforced.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

1 inch collar would be huge!

Try a brass jewelry ring instead of the current ring, assuming the tag itself isn't an issue. 

Here's another idea- you can have your phone number embroidered onto a flat nylon collar, 5/8 inch should be wide enough for a clear embroidery. I think a few online stores do this and Etsy is good resource. You may also check with a local imprinting/embroidery shop (like the kind that personalizes team uniforms or work uniforms)

I put my name, my cell and my city/state on my dog's tag. The reason for the city is that I have an out of area cell phone number and I don't want anyone to assume the dog is 1500 miles from home based off the area code.


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep, try an embroidery shop to have the details stitched on the collar. I have my dog's names and my phone number stitched on their collars instead of tags, because I'm using martingale collars with a chain and I can't stand the clinking the tags make on the chain. (kinda like that:







)

Martingales can be used on any dog, especially if they tend to pull and you are worried of holding them back. The collar will pull tight and choke the dog without the danger of choking him to death like a choke collar, since the amount it can pull tight is limited. The missus wouldn't be unable to hold the husky when she sees a cat or something like that without the martingale. And we don't have to worry that she will choke herself into a coma.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

With a dog that small, a harness is not optional, it's necessary. Dogs that small are very prone to tracheal collapse, so any pressure on the neck from a collar is a very big deal.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> With a dog that small, a harness is not optional, it's necessary. Dogs that small are very prone to tracheal collapse, so any pressure on the neck from a collar is a very big deal.


But even if you're not walking the dog in a collar, the collar is often still what holds the tags. Bug NEVER has a leash attached to her collar, but it's still what holds her tags.


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

A 1 inch collar would be way too huge! We have a 1/2 inch collar on my brother's chihuahua and my pomeranian; 3/8 at the MOST. My brother keeps his chihuahua's tags attached to her leash instead of her collar because he can't stand the noise all the time. He got her tag at Petsmart. Her name is on the front and our street #, zip code, and his phone number on the back. He's also got her microchip tag and her rabies tag on the leash.

Or you could do what my aunt did and use a rubberband and tie the tags onto the D ring of the collar.


----------



## scrapulous (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you all. I didn't think of a brass ring. That's a good idea. I also like the embroidery idea, and I have a friend who does that for a living.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

When I first put a collar on Kris, my Dobe, I had to tape the tag to the collar or she could get it in her mouth. I just have the Rabies tag on it as it has the Vet and phone no. on it. I will get a proper tag when she is older and I know what size collar she will need. I would never leave a martingale collar on a dog as it could get hooked on something really easily as they are quite loose when there is no leash attached.


----------

